# Wont see another bigger one than mine



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Had troubles getting the pics-
Exscuse quality-But anyhow-
Here is my pride and joy

View attachment 182284


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

WOW!....looks huge, how big is it exactly? and what size tank?

Awesome Tiretrack eel


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

holy mother of ************! Wow!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

supreme man. That fuckin thing is huge! what size tank is that and how big is the eel?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

holy SMOKESSSSSSS


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

pshhh that thing is TINY!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

WOW.......Very nice!

Do fire eels get that big?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

haha is that a flowerhorn in the back? i just noticed that!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> haha is that a flowerhorn in the back? i just noticed that!


GT-


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

HOLY f*ck that thing is a beast. nice one AK

what size is the tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words-

Why does tank size matter?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks for the kind words-
> 
> Why does tank size matter?


He's probably trying to get a size reference.

Anyway, very cool eel. I had a fire and a tiretrack that were both growing like crazy. Then after a weekend away the fire eel got beat up and bit the dust. But the tiretrack's still going strong.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Thanks for the kind words-
> 
> Why does tank size matter?


He's probably trying to get a size reference.

Anyway, very cool eel. I had a fire and a tiretrack that were both growing like crazy. Then after a weekend away the fire eel got beat up and bit the dust. But the tiretrack's still going strong.
[/quote]

I see-
The black tube above the Eel is 40+ inch to give size reference.....

Shame to hear man-But glad to hear that the TT is going strong still-

When I first got into the hobby-I bought a mated pair of Fire eels-Both over the 30+inch mark-I had no clue on what I was doing and stuffed them into a 55 gallon community tank-Needless to say it was a exspensive learning lesson....


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Lovely Monster tyretrack eel


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow really nice man, I've seen fish come and go while working in two LFS and I havent seen one that big yet, very nice. How much does he eat? Looks costly hahah


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Wow really nice man, I've seen fish come and go while working in two LFS and I havent seen one that big yet, very nice. How much does he eat? Looks costly hahah


Thanks-

It eats roughly 2 pounds of tiger prawns weekly....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Had troubles getting the pics-
> Exscuse quality-But anyhow-
> Here is my pride and joy
> 
> View attachment 182284


Omg that looks like an anaconda in there. What kind of eel is that?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

^^^^^

I could be wrong but it looks like a tiretrack eel


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Avatar~God said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like a tiretrack eel


You are correct


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How the hell do you transport somthing like that?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes it is a Tire Track Eel-

You simply dont transport something like this-Very powerful,very fast fish......


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks for the kind words-
> 
> Why does tank size matter?


I have never seen someone get defensive over a tank size question on here?

Nice eel Ak!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> Thanks for the kind words-
> 
> Why does tank size matter?


I have never seen someone get defensive over a tank size question on here?

Nice eel Ak!
[/quote]

Not defensive-
Curious-

I for one have personally measured this Eel both in tank and out of tank on Ruler-
Last thing I need is a debate to size when the person who is going to ? it has no clue or has never seen one like this---It happens all the time-One is going to be tank size-Hence why I asked...It has been debated many times over my Eel-In the end-Everyone eats there words......


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

ok, I didnt know why but I do now! I for one would never doubt you Ak... You seem to be a honest guy and I wouldnt think you would have anything to gain from lieing to anyone here. Again nice eel man!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> ok, I didnt know why but I do now! I for one would never doubt you Ak... You seem to be a honest guy and I wouldnt think you would have anything to gain from lieing to anyone here. Again nice eel man!!


Thanks-

Many people just dont know me on a personal level like most do here......People can never believe the size of my guy---Always debate it or try to find ways to make it not right.....I always post a measured Pic shortly after...then delete....After they eat there words or look foolish in Public forums....I'm just tired of always having to do that for people-It's no good for my fish--But yet I always do it---Just so I dont look like a liar--

Well my Eel-Happens to be the biggest one around-Until someone can even begin to show me pics that will rival the size of mine in my eyes----I will or would pot measured pics if they agreed to....But they would have to post some good pics for me to even consider it again---

Basically at this point and at this size-

It's a luxury to see my Eel.....And I will treat it that way...

I appreciate the kind words-And thanks for seeing my view on the subject....


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

np AK

Like I said you seem to be like a very nice person and you have a nice collection of many things (guns







) lol. I wouldnt worry what others think it would only be one or two ppl that may think that and you know most other ppl belive you and you know how big your eel is! I look at ppl over all and you will talk about somthing like your car a gun or whatever and then post a pic.. A lot of others that are just talking sh*t, do just that TALK sh*t!! You are strait up in my eyes tho AK :nod:

Now about that pacu







LMAO


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> np AK
> 
> Like I said you seem to be like a very nice person and you have a nice collection of many things (guns
> 
> ...


Appreciated once again---

What about my Pacu? Jealousy is a bitch huh.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks for the kind words-
> 
> Why does tank size matter?


I swear it shouldn't they aren't very active correct? As long as it can fully stretch out which it looks like it can your good


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Thanks for the kind words-
> 
> Why does tank size matter?


I swear it shouldn't they aren't very active correct? As long as it can fully stretch out which it looks like it can your good
[/quote]

They can be active-But for the most part-My guy likes to stay in his home....Only coes out to stretch and hand feed....Then back to the ole homestead he goes....Alot more active when he was smaller though...use to cruise all over the tank....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I am never disapointed in your fish AK.. You have some AMAZING fish and are a ture inspiration to everyone!! Thanks for sharing your fish with us!!


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ja said:


> Had troubles getting the pics-
> Exscuse quality-But anyhow-
> Here is my pride and joy
> 
> View attachment 182284


Omg that looks like an anaconda in there. What kind of eel is that?








[/quote]
Tyre Track eel


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hey alex22 you should read this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=184989


----------

